# رافد



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما معنىٰ كلمة «رافد»؟ هل الرافد مرادف للـ«منبع» بدون ثمة فرق بين العبارتين عند علماء الجغرافيا؟ ولماذا تُعرف العراق إذًا ببلاد الرافدين ما دام دجلة والفرات نهران منفصلان؟ هل يُعتبر كلّ منهما «رافد» لمياه الخليج؟​


----------



## cherine

الرافد فرع من النهر، وهو غير المنبع. لا أعرف لماذا سُمِّي العراق بهذا الاسم، قد يكون لأنهما يلتقيان في نقطة واحدة ثم يجريان معًا حتى المصب.


----------

